# Fluke and A.O.G Tank Tigers...what?



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats the name of the company I'm am now working for! I start training this next Tuesday the 30th. 

I have been unemployed for the past two months  and I applied for this job just about two months ago but they called Friday and I'm in!!

Its commercial aircraft fuel maintenance- Fule lines, Tanks etc etc.... after three months I will need an updated passport cuz I may need to travel to places like South America, Hawaii or Alaska for field repairs....I'm in heaven! I live only minutes from the north Boeing field where the facilities are they work in along side with BF Goodrich....the Hangers I will work in house up to four commercial aircraft alone! 

Other than working special effects or model building in Hollywood this is a dream job come true!!

*YIPPIE!!!! :hat: *


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Cool, sounds really great! 

Nice when something you really love turns up.:thumbsup:


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

congratulations dude im happy for you . sounds like a great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Congrats dude!

But, umm...

You don't need a passport for Alaska and Hawaii, ya know


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Actually.....Fluke does!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations, Fluke! 
Better watch it, once you leave the country, they might not let you back. The only other contry I have been to, is Florida!


----------

